# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Circadin και Ιnderal για τον υπνο?

## GeorgeM

Καλησπερα, εδω και 4 μερες με εχει πιασει αυπνια και κοιμαμαι ελαχιστα. Χθες μαλιστα δεν κοιμηθηκα καθολου. Μου εχει πεσει η ορεξη και ολο αυτο οσο συνεχιζεται με αγχωνει ολο και ποιο πολυ. Σημερα αγορασα το circadin που μου το συστησε ενας φιλος απο το φορουμ. Στο παρελθον εχω χρησιμοποιησει και το inderal για να μου ρειξει την ταχυπαλμια που με πιανει λογο του αγχους οταν δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος. Και η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης. Να χρησιμοποιησω και τα δυο σημερα και αν ναι τι να παρω πρωτα απο τα δυο και ποτε? Η μηπως ειναι καλυτερη ιδεα να παρω μονο ενα circadin και βλεπουμε απο αυριο?

----------


## freskonero

να ρωτησεις γιατρο

----------


## menis_64

Πάρε το circadin και βλέπεις.. Εγώ παλιότερα το έκανα και διπλή δόση, σε περιόδους πολύ άγχους 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

